# Jeep event Crystal beach



## cbantum200 (Jul 3, 2007)

Anyone going to the jeep event next weekend on crystal beach?


----------



## rsw1013 (Jun 12, 2013)

ill be in crystal beach cruisin but dont have a jeep lol


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

are you talking about topless weekend?I haven't heard of any other event,


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Next weekend is Crab Fest, FYI. Also Mother's Day on Sunday.


----------



## cbantum200 (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes I am talking about topless weekend...Saturday the 17th.....Mothers day is this Sunday.


----------



## rsw1013 (Jun 12, 2013)

crab fest usually draws a decent crowd. where is the jeep event supposed to be near as far as cross street to the beach?


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I am going. Not sure I want to pull the hardtop but I will probably do it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

My brother and another buddy will be down there.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I would like to be there but will be in Big Bend playing around on River Road in mine that week. Y'all have fun!


----------



## cbantum200 (Jul 3, 2007)

I'll be in my old cj7.... We'll be camping on the beach somewhere stop by and say hello get a jello shot or two


----------



## cbantum200 (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

cbantum200 said:


>


How do you like that LED light bar mounted at bumper height? Is it a combo flood/spot?

Trying to decide which one I want and where to mount. I have 24" closer to hood level, or down at bumper a few inches higher than yours.

Thanks brother!


----------



## cbantum200 (Jul 3, 2007)

Honestly I've had it mounted on the roof of my rzr and ranger before I put it here and haven't been able to try it out yet. It is a 30 inch spot an flood ....Its bright enough I believe and worked great on the other two. I'll know more after the weekend.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Is the weed piled up on the beach. It might be super smelly!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbantum200 (Jul 3, 2007)

Should have got the snow plow attachment for the truck!


----------

